

Why You Should Study Philosophy - loquace
http://30sleeps.com/blog/2009/01/04/why-you-should-study-philosophy/

======
russell
So, if self help books and seminars aren't doing the trick, what you need is
ethics from the philosophers: Aristotle, Nietzsche, and Kant. To illustrate
his point he links to a couple of essays and books on how to become a Pick Up
Artist and seduce women for fun and profit. Actually, he didn't mention
profit. Then he asks, is this right?

He says the philosophers will teach you to think clearly. Well I read those
philosophers a long time ago and they sure didn't give me clear thinking. OTOH
in that same long ago, I certainly could have used instruction on the art of
the PUA. I didn't want a whole string of scores. I just wanted a date.

